# “Hooked on Digging” Inshore Fishing Tournament



## miller57 (May 26, 2008)

FYI Local Tournament
NUCA Northwest Florida Chapter​“Hooked on Digging” Inshore Fishing Tournament​*Date:​​June 16, 2012 - Rain or Shine​
Place:​​Sabine Marina​
*715 Pensacola Beach Blvd., Pensacola Beach , Florida​*Time:​*_​_​5:00 a.m. until the scales close at 6:30 p.m.​
*Cost:​*_​_​$75.00 per Angler $ 50.00 per Junior Angler (17 & under)
(Cost includes angler ditty bag, T-shirt, 2 drink tickets and awards dinner)​
*Weigh In:​*_​_​3:30 p.m.- 6:30 p.m.
All boats must be at the docks by 6:30 p.m. to weigh fish.
No fish will be weighed in after 6:30 p.m. unless in line at the dock.​
_Scales close promptly at 6:30 p.m.​*Awards Dinner:​*​_​6:00 p.m. - until _$15.00 _charge for each guest.
Guest reservations must be made prior to the tournament.​
*Awards:​*_​_​First (1st) & Second (2nd) place in each category​
*Ladies Division:​*_​_​First (1st) & Second (2nd) place for largest fish by weight from combined categories​
*Jr. Angler Division:​*_​_​First (1st) & Second (2nd) place for largest fish by weight​
*Categories:​*_​_​Trout Red Fish Sheepshead Bass
Flounder Red Snapper Trash Can Slam​
For more information contact the Chapter Office at 434-8328 or contact a committee member:
Brian Alberson​(850) 554-0074
​​​​*Angler registration deadline is June 8th


*​*
*


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

What are the prizes??


----------



## miller57 (May 26, 2008)

*Prizes*

Cash. Depending on participation!
$100.00 calcutta for biggest snapper that pays 100 percent. 
Call Brian if you have any more questions and i will let you know as i get updates.


----------



## miller57 (May 26, 2008)

Registration Packages can be picked up at Hot Spots 
http://www.hotspotstackle.com/
And ignore the registration dates on the flyers.


----------

